# [Solved] Kindle 3 Missing Menus



## fadumpt (May 25, 2011)

I'm running 3.1, jailbroken, ss and font hacks

Just recently, when I try to go into settings, the menu bar disappears.
When I try to go to Experimental, it does, but I'm still looking at the home screen.
If I press enter, it loads the browser.  If I try to go to bookmarks or history, they load but I'm still looking at the web page I'm on, if i press up or down, it doesn't matter, the first bookmark loads.

There are a few other places where if I try to do something from a menu, it won't load.

Any ideas?
Thank you.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

If you haven't already done so, try a restart - Home...Menu...Settings...Menu (again)...Restart.

The Kindle will restart and go through the initial bootup screens (boy sat under a tree, progress bars etc). Takes a couple of minutes. 
If you can't work the menu, hold the power switch over to the right for about 15-20 seconds, this will force a restart.


----------



## fadumpt (May 25, 2011)

I rebooted it at least twice...no change.

I had to hold the power button, no chance of the settings method working.

EDIT: I've rebooted at least twice or more since I first found this problem.
I also went to uninstall the Font hack (the last one I applied and this was recently) and promptly realized I couldn't get to the settings menu to run the update.

Is there a way to factory reset without getting in to the settings menu?
Could this maybe fix the issue?

Thanks.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I think on the K1 you could do that by holding Alt, Shift (the up arrow) and R. Not sure if it'll work with a newer Kindle. Sounds like you may need to contact Kindle Support.


----------



## fadumpt (May 25, 2011)

ill try that key combo and see if it still applies.

how concerned do you think amazon will be about  the hacks on it? 

Is there a little pin button I can push to reset it? 

thanks for the help so far.

EDIT: typo from typing that up on my phone


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The pinhole reset was only on the first generation Kindle.

Technically, Amazon could say that your warranty is void since you've hacked it.  In practice, however, they don't usually care too much.  I would be 100% honest about it though rather than accidentally fail to mention it.   It sounds to me sort of like the menu key has failed which would be a hardware issue anyway. . . .


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

fadumpt said:


> I also went to uninstall the Font hack (the last one I applied and this was recently) and promptly realized I couldn't get to the settings menu to run the update.
> 
> Is there a way to factory reset without getting in to the settings menu?
> Could this maybe fix the issue?
> ...


I'm wondering if the Kindle is in fact responding to the menu key and your selections but just isn't displaying anything, in which case you might be able to navigate it blind.

From Settings, the Menu button brings up:

Turn Wireless On
Shop in Kindle Store
Change Primary Dictionary
_Update Your Kindle_ (may be greyed out)
Restart
Reset to Factory Defaults
Legal
Sync & Check

and the cursor starts on "Shop". So, Home, Menu, Settings, Menu and then down twice and select should do "Update your kindle" if there is an update there, otherwise it skips to Restart.

If you want to try a reset to factory, it's either down 3 or down 4 depending if "update" is active. This then brings up a warning screen with cancel selected, you then do right and select to hit OK.


----------



## fadumpt (May 25, 2011)

Morf I just tried that and when  I try to go to settings, the menu screen disappears and I'm back on the home screen and any up or down that I do goes between books.
If I go in to the experimental folder, it still shows the menu with the home screen in the background and no matter how many times I press the down button it still goes to the browser.

Ann: I tried the button combo and it doesn't work on the Kindle 3


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm afraid I'm out of ideas now. The only other thing I could think of would be the extremely dramatic step of taking the back off (there are videos around on how to do this) and disconnect the battery, and I'm not sure if even that would have any more effect than the restart.

Realistically, I think it is going to have to be a call to Amazon!


----------



## fadumpt (May 25, 2011)

I just fixed a few minutes ago, and here it is for everyone else.

I started looking through the folders on the kindle to see if anything stood out as obviously not right.
When I went in to the font folder it had a lot of excess fonts that I was pretty sure weren't supposed to be there (from what I remembered about actually doing the font hack)
So I cut and pasted all the excess in to a folder on my computer and made sure only the fonts that were supposed to be there were there.
Then I rebooted the kindle and when it came back up, the menu's all worked.
I'm not sure where these excess files came from but they were the culprit all along.
Here's a picture of the excess fonts:









and it is probably that I just accidentally copyed them in there, but I don't remember doing this


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Glad you solved it, well done!


----------

